# Bajies R32 Gets A Good Clean... (Lots of pics)



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Today I got a different GT-R to play with in the form of Bajies R32. We’d been trying to arrange a date to get the bodywork sorted for ages, and I finally got my hands on the car today……
A few befores…….
Front:
























Rear:








Camouflaged Kakimoto:








Wheel:









Started off washing with Serious Performance Ultra Gloss shampoo. Washed with a soon to be released wash mitt and dried the car with an Aquatouch Large FBZ Microfibre Towel
Then onto the polishing…… Started with Poorboys SSR 2.5 on a Lake Country Orange Light Cutting Pad, using the Porter Cable (PC) at speed 5. This was the bulk of the polishing work and one pass round the whole car took a good 2 hours. This was then followed by a quick pass to enhance gloss and shine using Poorboys SSR 2 on a Meguiars Yellow Polishing Pad. One pass round the car took about 30 mins.
After polishing:









Once the polishing was complete, I applied a quick layer of Serious Performance Paint Cleanser with a Meguiars Finishing Pad, removed and then followed up with Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant to the whole car, again, using a Meguiars Finishing Pad and the PC.
While the sealant was left to cure I gave the wheels a good once over and applied dressing to the tyres, which was later buffed to matte the shine down a bit.
Wheel finished:









This also gave me time to give the exhaust a much needed clean….

















Another little problem was the glass. An awful lot of water etching. I tried several chemical cleaners both by hand and using the PC but, ended up using Poorboys SSR 2.5 and a 4” light cutting pad to actually make some head way. The pic below shows the section that had been polished, and the difference it made:









Once this was done, the sealant was then removed with a couple of Poorboys Mega Plush Towels, and here are the results:

























































Time taken: Approx 7 ½ hours.

Hope you like! :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Alex Creasey = God 

Excellent results mate, when I have a decent enough car that deserves a wash I will be in touch!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks Great, 

Lots of hard work

Nigel


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats what I call the job done, great writing, cool pics.
That R32 looks just lovely:bowdown1:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks the nutts Alex. Very impressive results:smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

:speechless:
What a difference!!


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Where is the car, there only seems to be pictures of a big shiny thing on the drive? 

Brilliant work. I never even thought it was possible to do that kind of thing.. My exhaust doesn't look half as bad as the before picture, better go get myself some decent products and get cleaning.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

First thing that I though was..why is he showing us his dirty GTR...and next thing I thought was..WOW!!!! gorgeous GTR you have there m8.
me likes alot 

what stuff are you using?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I see what you mean now Ian when you said the car was being prepped...
Nice work Alex, top car Ian.
See you on the weekend for a closer look:squintdan


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Have you been taking rally driving lessons Ian, or just enjoying 1.2bar off road.... :chuckle: 

Looks stunning !


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

WOW! awesome job!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

amazing...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

can you train my missus to polish my car?:squintdan


nice work, and I've also got serious water etching on my glass - I'll have to give your method a whirl!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Fantastic results!

Can i book mine in please, i'll pay whatever it costs


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Excellent work Alex. Ian, car looks great.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

OMG - Wow - that looks fantastic


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job 

Dunno if it's just the picture but those wheel nuts and calipers look a totally different colour after the clean.

Bajjie - What the F was you doing with it, going off road ?!?!  hehehe


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Fantastic job Alex, when you coming to Glasgow?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can't see the pictures here at work but I will bet they are nothing like the car sitting in the garage!

The bodywork is like glass, its so smooth.

I can see through the windows. Been frustrating me for ages so I'm really happy 

I can't praise Alex enough for what he has done


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

holy smokes, thats an improvement. Real nice job done


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks awesome Alex! Get those products of yours on the open market!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my god that looks awesome.

I'm sure mine doesn't look that good when i do it.

Well done Alex, you should be proud.

Bajie, you' just a jammy fooker!

mook


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Alex - come and do mine for me mate ... I got the flu and can't be arsed to wash my car, let alone polish it.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Looks the donkeys testicles!!

PM Sent!!!

Bob


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I've just had a look at the pics using my phones web browser

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

I remember how clean I thought the car was when I first got her but the work Alex has done has far outdone any results we ever got!

I had asked for a very "wet look" like the pictures I took after using Poorboys [supplied by Alex]. This looks much better 

I'm very happy


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice jop alex , by the way what is the name of this exhuast? i serach all over the net about it.....


----------



## reece (Oct 9, 2006)

dont normally like 32`s but this ones sweet!!!


----------



## Spence (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW!!! That's quite some improvement... Now if we could just clean up the driver... :chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Spence said:


> WOW!!! That's quite some improvement... Now if we could just clean up the driver... :chuckle:


Hi mate :wavey: 

PMSL

You lurk for years then join just to abuse me 

Have reported you to the mods. Could be the quickest banning in the forums history 

The exhaust is a kakimoto, its big and noisy but nowhere in Spence's league :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This thread and Alex's other should be inspiration to you all.

Tell your wife/gf/mum/dad/generous friend that you are after some bits for christmas. Get them to give you the cash, or ask to borrow thier card and order yourself a complete car cleaning setup.

no matter how lazy you are, when using good quality materials, cleaning your pride and joy PROPERLY, even if its just once a year, can be a lot of fun, and really install the feel good factor when interest may be waining.

Seriously, The stuff alex sells really is the bee knees and good results can come with a little effort.

sebsequently, i've just spent £50 of my mums money on a present (or 10) for me 

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

^
^
What he said. I will be putting all the products that I got from Alex to good use again when my car comes out of the bodyshop.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The rule of thumb is...

If it don't look like you've just had a scenic landscape airbrushed onto it, it isn't clean!!

like this.












Almost looks like a paint job! All thanks to Alex's reccomendations.

Mook


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks excelent the R32 :smokin: 

Sorry if I sound a bit picky but isn't the R34 rear wing mounted a bit wrong?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

As per usual, a cracking polish up there, Alex. Very impressed with your work and the products you use.

Bajie - lovely R32 you got there. Best bit has to be the ProjectMu brake upgrade:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

How much are you gonna charge us all to get this service done ?

I know my car never gets that sort of attention to detail when im cleaning it - it still gets washed once every 3 days but i couldnt bring myself to spend 7 1/2 hours washing it !

Does look like a real good job you've done there alex !


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> This thread and Alex's other should be inspiration to you all.
> 
> Tell your wife/gf/mum/dad/generous friend that you are after some bits for christmas. Get them to give you the cash, or ask to borrow thier card and order yourself a complete car cleaning setup.
> 
> ...


Sticky please:bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Bajie, looks fantastic....whats she like now to drive after Ron's touch?


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice one Alex.

I knew I got a PC for a reason, now I can see exactly why! One day I'll be brave enough to let myself loose with it. :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've got to get me some of these products 

You have PM Alex !


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Absolutely fookin stunning ... stunning :thumbsup: :squintdan


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers chaps! Glad you all didn't fall asleep reading my babble!  Plus Ian's happy with the results, thats all that matters .

All pm's answered  .... I'll be at Grasshopper on Saturday if anyone has any questions :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bajie man looks fantastic!!! You must be over the moon!!!

Alex; you've exceeded your workmanship yet again!!! Looks absolutely fantastic!!! Well done matey. You have PM BTW


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bajie said:


> I can see through the windows. Been frustrating me for ages so I'm really happy


Ahhh, so that's why you've been off roading.... :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good work:smokin: Are you advertising? If so how much??
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

That’s so clean it’s actually showing up the imperfections in my monitor!!

Do mine!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Bajie, looks fantastic....whats she like now to drive after Ron's touch?


Fantastic!
Ron has worked wonders for the car and the way I feel about it.
Absolute pussy cat below 3000rpm but needs respect when you move onward and beyond 3500. Which means I can drive her to work etc and when I want to have some fun I can 

The mounting of the rear spoiler, if it was an R34 it would be incorrect. Lets just say she's misunderstood 

Virdee, keep missing you on MSN, I'll give you a call later on today as you will probably see me on Sat morning if you're working.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

LOL Ian!!! 

Yes I am working tomorrow. Alex was also planning to drop by after our discussion yesterday. 

Your welcome anytime. Just give us a bell en-route or when your leaving.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I simply cannot believe the transformation. Stunning.

Alex, what's the best approach for a white car?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Pretty much the same approach actually when it comes to polishing and prepping...... 
When it comes to the finishing layers I personally really like the really clear, reflective wet look so tend to use sealants rather than waxes, which tend to give more of a deep gloss.

Hope that helps .


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice job there


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Alex Creasey said:


> Pretty much the same approach actually when it comes to polishing and prepping......
> When it comes to the finishing layers I personally really like the really clear, reflective wet look so tend to use sealants rather than waxes, which tend to give more of a deep gloss.
> 
> Hope that helps .



It does indeed. I'll be in touch when the car comes back...


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

That looks great i must say. Well cleaned, loved the way the exhaust cleaned up too.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Awesome... pity its going to filthy again in a few days being winter and all. My black car is now a nice brown/beige!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well i looks better in the flesh! :bowdown1: 

Nice to see both Bajie and The polish GOD mr Creasy to day, along with every body else at the Grass Hopper today. I have to say though those car's ar very shiney.:bowdown1:


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

you done an awesome job indeed


----------



## Unholy R32 (Dec 17, 2006)

very clean man


----------

